# Leman Russ Exterminator ??



## havoc_murtha (Jan 5, 2008)

So, I'm new to the Wolves but I was wondering where the bit for the twin linked Autocannon comes from? Its not a standard Russ weapon so I wouldn't think its in the normal box set; or am I wrong? Ideas?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

No, its not in the standard russ box set. You can either convert your own, which is easy enough using parts from the russ kit and two autocannons from maybe a pred or HW team. you also used to be able to mail order the 'official' autocannon bit from GW, but i don't think you can anymore.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Basically at the time the SW Codex came out there was a variation of the Russ in the IG Codex that had twin autocannons on the turret, however that got taken out in the new Codex so the kit stopped being produced. Along with cccp's ideas I'd also check out FW, I'm pretty sure they do a turret for it.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>As far as I know you can only but a forge world Exterminator turret. I could be wrong, but thats where I got mine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

firewolf said:


> >>As far as I know you can only but a forge world Exterminator turret. I could be wrong, but thats where I got mine.


and there far better anyway


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen some friends of mine scratch build there turrets out of sentinal auto cannons or if you dont mind the smaller scale version try the heavy weapons team you get like 3 of every heavy weapon so you got plenty of extra stock just a thought.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ah yeah, i forgot about forgeworld. thats the one id go for, the model is far superior to the metal GW one or making your own.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

looking at fore world ones now

and i kinda like it 

might have to wait a while


----------

